# Synchron Strings Pro update for Dorico



## SlHarder (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm not a Dorico user. This just popped up on VSL youtube. Hope this is not a duplicate of other thread.

Fwiw


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 3, 2021)

It's an update to the Dorico template to include SYS Pro, rather than an update TO SYS Pro


----------



## Bollen (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd love to know when they're going to make the maps for the regular VI...


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 3, 2021)

Have you tried the map from Symphonic Riot? They cover the whole VI collection (almost), and are very detailed.





__





Articulate Maps | Symphonic Riot


The Articulate Maps are the largest Expression Maps ever created and fully integrate the Vienna Symphonic Library into Cubase and Dorico.




www.articulate-preset.com


----------



## Bollen (Mar 3, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Have you tried the map from Symphonic Riot? They cover the whole VI collection (almost), and are very detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for pointing that out, never heard of it before. A tad on the expensive side, I'll have to think about it... Because of the lack of maps and the different libraries I own, I tend to do everything manually these days, but it's very time consuming...


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 3, 2021)

You can buy the sections piecemeal to at least try it out. The VI presets are massive. For instance with the Dim Strings I, II, III, and the ponticello are all in one instrument. With solo winds, the solo and ensemble are all in one instrument.

They use program change to switch (the many) matrices, so you'll need to stay VST2 if you host in VE Pro.


----------



## Gil (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello,
You can check the (long) thread on Dorico forum about VSL VI Dorico expression maps made by Symphonic Riot here:
https://forums.steinberg.net/t/intr...pport-of-most-of-the-vsl-super-package/679150
Regards,
Gil.


----------

